# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Thuê xe du lịch tại bắc ninh

## hanoisaigontravel

ĐỘI  XE VẬN CHUYỂN DU LỊCH SỐ 01 BẮC NINH.
Đội xe du lịch Hà Nội Sài Gòn có trụ sở tại 94 Phố Nguyễn Gia Thiều, P Suối Hoa -TP Bắc Ninh, chuyên cho thuê các loại từ 4 chổ, 7 chổ, 16 chổ, 24 chổ, 30 chổ, 35 chổ, 45 chổ đời mới, điều hòa, sang trọng.
Đưa đón sân bay Nội Bài ( Sân Bay Nội Bài )
- Đón sân bay Nội Bài đi thăm quan các điểm du lịch tại Miền Bắc.
- Đón sân bay Nội Bài đi Các điểm di tích lịch sử tại Tỉnh Bắc Ninh.
Phục vụ tham quan Tỉnh Bắc Ninh.
- Phục vụ tham quan tỉnh Bắc Ninh.
- Dịch vụ xe đám cưới.
- Dịch vụ đi lễ đầu xuân.
Xe thuê dài hạn có lái xe, định kỳ phục vụ công tác
- Phục vụ công tác tại Bắc Ninh, Bắc Giang, Hải Dương, Hải Phòng, Hưng Yên, Hà Nội-Vĩnh Phúc…
Dịch vụ tham quan Du lịch xuân hè 2012.
- Cung cấp xe đi du lịch tại các điểm Miền Bắc như Hà Nội, Hạ Long, Lạng Sơn, Sầm Sơn, Cửa Lò, Cát Bà...
- Cung cấp xe đi du lịch tại các điểm Miền Trung Huê, Nha Trang, Đà Lạt...
- Cung cấp xe đi du lịch tại các điểm Miền Nam Sài Gòn, Vũng Tàu, Cần Thơ, Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long...

Hãy đến với chúng tôi để có những dịch vụ tư vấn tiện ích, giá cả hợp lý, phong cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp, uy tín.

Thông tin lien lạc
ĐỘI XE SỐ 01 BẮC NINH
94 Nguyen Gia Thiều, thành phố Bắc Ninh, Việt Nam
Phone 091.999.7186
Website : http://dulichbacninh.com.vn;  http://hanoisaigontravel.com
Email : hanoisaigontravel@yahoo.com
Hotline : 091.999.7186 or 091.2345.781 ( Mr Hoàng Cát )

----------

